# BART Protest Shuts Down Several SF Stations



## DET63 (Jul 12, 2011)

> *SAN FRANCISCO -- *Service was disrupted at several BART stations after protests Monday evening between the 16th Street and Powell Street stations.
> As of 7:15 p.m., the Powell Street station was closed to passengers who wanted to board trains. Passengers could still leave the station.
> 
> All BART service returned to normal by 8 p.m.
> ...


More

They were protesting after BART police shot and killed a man armed with a knife and a broken bottle.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 24, 2011)

BART Releases Video Of San Francisco Fatal Shooting By Officer



> OAKLAND (CBS SF) – BART Police Chief Kenton Rainey said Thursday that he believes a video of a recent confrontation at the Civic Center station in San Francisco shows that a man threw a bottle and a knife at two officers before one of the officers fatally shot him.
> BART Interim General Manager Sherwood Wakeman said multiple investigations into the July 3 incident are continuing but San Francisco police, who are the lead investigators, said the video could be released to the news media and the public because they finished interviewing all the witnesses in the case.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to live in the Freeist country on earth, the right to assemble and PEACEFULLY petition the Government is one of the bedrocks of our Society!

Oakland is a tough place, budget problems mean cops are being layed off, people are out of work, more crowded mass transportation as people lose/dont' buy more cars etc.

The release of the video is a good first step, but not long ago IIRC, there was rioting in Oakland over a similar incident and in that case the cop(s) involved were actually convicted and fired! Hope this isnt a case of "don't confuse me with the facts, my mind is made up!" A mob is just that, an out of control group of people that do stupid things! This has the potential to escelate into just that, hope the authorities are on top of this one before inncocent people get hurt! :help:


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 25, 2011)

Those people need to be beaten down **** style. Pathetic, to get your idiotic message across someone else has to suffer.

Selfish idiots.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 25, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Those people need to be beaten down **** style. Pathetic, to get your idiotic message across someone else has to suffer. Selfish idiots.


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 25, 2011)

He's just hating on democracy.


----------



## RCrierie (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a difference between peacefully assembling to protest and deliberately shutting down service and denying it to everyone.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 25, 2011)

^Precisely. I dont mind protests, do it on the street, but dont do it in a small underground metro station where people use to get to work everyday. and those people arent necessarily going to sympathize with the protest.


----------

